# Banjo mute



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It will also work on accordions...


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

I think they have two models now days...










Now if you'll excuse me, I must run away very very quickly and seek a hiding place from rabid, offended banjoists.

Neil


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

That's FUNNY! Now run, Forrest, run!!!


----------

